# Anchorage anyone??



## kl0an

Just trying to get a network started up here in Anchorage. If there's anyone out there, drop me a note.

Paul Jordan
Anchorage, AK


----------



## Guy

Dang, nobody else?
I'm here, but just a recreational plower. :redbounce


----------



## Duplantisjj

I'm here....I own Little New Orleans restaurant in Anchorage....putting a Boss Poly 7'6" on my truck next Wednesday to plow my lot and maybe pick up a few things on the side. 

Johnny 
www.littleneworleans.com


----------



## Dwan

Juneau here. mighty fine state we live in.


----------



## kl0an

Alright Guy, what the heck is a recreational plower?? hehe.. You just do it for fun and exercise??

I'm not a full timer, I've got a day job. I'm just looking to try and get some of us together and maybe just back each other up. I just talked to Green Acres today and he tried to tell me he pays owner/operators $38-43/hr based on experience. I'll stay in bed before I drive my truck for $38 an hour. 

I'm running backup already for a guy I work with and he's been picking up more accounts and making me his primary on them.. I haven't even tried finding my own accounts yet. I figured I'd look for flag downs and maybe pick up a few that way. 

Where is that New Orleans restaurant?? Never heard of that one. I live on the South side down a little south of Huffman myself. I work in mid town so I'll prolly be running out at lunch and hitting a few clients as well as my early morning commercials. I think if I have time to do any residential, it'll be after 5pm..


----------



## Duplantisjj

Get my plow installed this week...WooHoo.. :redbounce I'd be willing to make a few bucks on the side,,residential/commercial,,whatever. I'd only be available during the overnight-early morning hours as I do have a restaurant to run. I paid nearly $7,000 last year for snow removal..... :realmad: These guys showed up two or there times a day to plow, sometimes right during the lunch rush. Cost me $75 everytime someone showed up. Damn,,, could have had nearly 2 plows for that much money. :crying:

Little New Orleans is near the corner of Old Seward and Dimond, in the old Godfather's Pizza building. We serve Cajun food and have live music on some weekends,,,and we have Beer/Wine. 

Johnny D
www.littleneworleans.com


----------



## Guy

kl0an said:


> Alright Guy, what the heck is a recreational plower?? hehe.. You just do it for fun and exercise??
> I'm not a full timer, I've got a day job. I'm just looking to try and get some of us together and maybe just back each other up. I just talked to Green Acres today and he tried to tell me he pays owner/operators $38-43/hr based on experience. I'll stay in bed before I drive my truck for $38 an hour.
> QUOTE]
> It means I plow what I want, when I want.
> LOL, actually, it means I've got a used truck, worn out plow and no experience.
> $40/hr is a wage I've heard before.


----------



## kl0an

Duplantisjj, I'll have to take a gander at your cookin there one of these nights. I'm only doing the plow thing late night and early morning as well. I work for United Utilities and we handle telecommunications in about 60 Bush villages. I worked for two different contractors last Winter driving a truck for one and a front end loader for the other. Learned some of the ropes and picked up my truck this Spring. I've been puttering with it all Summers. Got all my goodies in it now and once I swap my tires and rims over and put my blade on, I'll be ready to go. The hardware is there for the blade, just gotta hook up the chain and two pins and I'm ready to go.

Hey Guy, I think the three of us are pretty much in the same boat here. I enjoy the extra money you can make plowing but, it's not my main source of income. I also have a 4 wheeler set up with a blade that I need to get running.. It hasn't run in about 4 years.. I also have 4 different sized snow blowers that I may get my son to run on some sidewalks.. Have to see about that.. 

If you guys need a backup, give me a call anytime at 907-301-1140.. I'm down south of Huffman but, right now, I've got a backup route that takes me all over town.. A nice fat commercial would be the ticket.. 

OK, need to start my snow dance now.. :redbounce purplebou :bluebounc


----------



## SnowPlow King

*Anchorage, Alaska....*

I'm an Anchorage resident also. This is my second year plowing (1st as an owner operator). Went out and bought two rigs and a business license and I'm working as a sub-contractor this year. First rig is a 96 Ford f250, second rig is a 95 Ford Bronco. Using Western Uni-Mounts for both rigs....

If anybody is interested I have 2 western uni-mounts I'm willing to sell. One came off of a 99 Ford F-250, second came off of a 2000 Chevy 1500.


----------



## kl0an

Welcome to the board King. I'm running an old cable Western on my 76 GMC. I plowed last year for two different contractors, one driving his trucks and the other running a front end loader with a Protech box. 

The first guy I plowed for was running Daniels Back Blades.. I'd sure like to run across someone selling one of those locally. 

Holler if you need any help in the early mornings or after 6pm.

Paul


----------



## Duplantisjj

Hey guys.....Where's the snow? And what's up with our weather forcasters.. :realmad: They couldn't predict their butthole out of a snowstorm!! They're calling for snow Sunday.....but today was supposed to rain/sleet....Hard to find the rain/sleet through all that sunshine.... :angry:

Anyway...nice to see a few folks from Anchorage on board. I'm like Kl0an, I may have some late nights/early morning available if needed. Just had my Boss 7'6" installed last week. Posted pictures under My New Boss in the pictures forum.

Hey Kl0an I may be able to give your son a sidewalk if he needs one. It's around my restaurant, probably about 150 feet of sidewalk. I have a blower but finding time is difficult these days. Plus my blower is home and I hate putting it in my truck. :crying:

Johnny


----------



## Guy

Snow is here..... I have a buddy who's near Dowling and Old Seward who needs his driveway done, ..... I'm on the North-east side, so it would be 30-40 min. away. Anybody close to him?


----------



## kl0an

Hey called me right after lunch Guy, I'm like a good rock throw away from his place, I told him I could hit it right after I get off work and if he had called an hour earlier, I could have done it at lunch.. I don't have a problem hitting accounts at lunch at all.. 

I went out cruising neighborhoods after plowing a 4-plex last night hoping for a few flagdowns.. Barely got a morning account done this morning when my alternator gave up on me.. Nursed it over to AutoElectric on Dowling and they took it and my $250 and I was out by 9:45am. I was trying to work a trade where I'd plow thier parking lot for knocking some of that bill down but, they claim they have 2 guys doin it already.

It's supposed to be snowing more today but, I don't see it, maybe tonight.. I need some accounts to pay that alternator bill.. haha.. 

"Want your drive way plowed mister?? How much?? $250.. "


----------



## Guy

LOL, that's a good one, kl0an. On the bright side, we wouldn't have had a used one for ya, and Napa sells crap. I seen a lot of "rebuilt" alternators turned in here as cores. I'm sure Autoelectric sold you a good one. Won't have to pull it again in 3 months.
Anyhow, thanks, and let me know if you need any help on this side of town, like friends or relatives.
I got my 1st account. My boss trades me 20gal used (from wrecked cars) gasoline for 2hrs work on a 4" trigger.


----------



## kl0an

Jeez Guy, that doesn't sound like a deal at all.. Well, for HIM it is but, 2 hours work for basically $40?? And he's pretty much getting the gas for free and better yet, he doesn't have to get rid of it.. I think you need to re-negotiate that one my friend. 

I don't know anyone on your side of town but, I'll keep you in mind if something comes up.. Drop me a note with your number sometime. 

Can you keep an eye out for one of those jump seats for a Ford Expedition?? I have one in leather that is torn all to hell.. This is the little seat on the passenger side that folds down so they can get in the back. 

Keep in touch, the Winter is still young.


----------



## kl0an

Duplantisjj,

Did you find someone to do your walks?? When would you want them done by?? 
I'm gonna go in the backyard and dig out my snow blowers this weekend and get them moving. I think I'll keep one of the medium sized ones in the bed of my truck for quick cleanups.

SnowPlow King,

Can you give me an idea what you're paying for insurance and who you're with? That's the only reason I haven't gone with one of the big companies as a contractor, that insurance part looms over my head as a BIG bill..


----------



## Dwan

KlOan;

insurance? You may try Griffin MacLean inc. out of Bellevue, WN. (206) 622-3459. They are brokers for Alaska National Insurance Co. and have been giving me great service for the past 10 years. Realy nice people to deal with and will treat you right. 
I can't quote you for your application but I am sure they would be glad to.


Dwan


----------



## Duplantisjj

Hey Kl0an,

I just get my dishwashers out there with shovels. They love it :realmad: 

Now I need to work on finding a cheap way of salting or sanding the lot. I see my customers slipping and sliding all the way to my front door 

John


----------



## kl0an

Just pick up one of those push spreaders like people use for fertilizing. The guy I partner with here uses that for the small amount of sanding/salting he does. They'll hold a bag or two of icemelt. The ones that have the spinner on the bottom work best. I see them at yard sales all the time REALLY cheap.. Couple bucks at best. But, try and find a yard sale this time of year. hah.

I went cruising for flag downs the other night way down in the SouthWest part of town in the upper class neighborhoods and it surprised me how many had heated driveways.. Not a trace of snow anywhere and it was almost a wet look.. Must be nice to afford that.. Puts us out of work but, it's nice..

How's work coming along for you guys?? I've been pickin up 1 or 2 more jobs each day. Had one guy that wants to trade me a 72 3/4 ton stepside pickup for my plowing. It's an aerodynamic stepside.. So many rust holes, the air goes right thru it. It's salvageable and restorable but, I really don't have the time.. Make a decent plow truck with some bondo and primer.. Then another one of my customers asked me if I wanted the truck in the back of his place for a few hundred bucks.. It's an older model just like mine. 

Oh well, what're ya gonna do??


----------



## Guy

kl0an said:


> Can you keep an eye out for one of those jump seats for a Ford Expedition?? I have one in leather that is torn all to hell.. This is the little seat on the passenger side that folds down so they can get in the back.


WE have 
EXPEDI 99 UG -TAN LEATHER 60/40 FOLD-DOWN 
or EXPEDI 97 UG -GRAY,LEATHE,60/40,XLT
If I understand, this is the 2nd seat, not the one all the way in the back.


----------



## Guy

kl0an said:


> Jeez Guy, that doesn't sound like a deal at all.. Well, for HIM it is but, 2 hours work for basically $40
> Keep in touch, the Winter is still young.


Well, it's not a bad deal for me, being unskilled, untrained, inexperienced and uninsured. I like my boss, he's been good to me for 15 yrs so far...
But, it did seem to set a bad precedent for me. Tonite I plowed a used car lot in Spenard, has about 30 cars on a corner lot, one of my parts buying customers I get along with. They were still moving cars when I showed up the 1st time, then still moving some 30 min later. So, I spent an hour plowing, not counting travel time and dicking around cuz they weren't really ready.
Guess how much I got paid?

LOL, worst part is, my buddy Mark said don't even bother with this guy. (He doesn't get along with him)


----------



## Guy

Was offerd a 2 x 4-plex push it all to the back thing for $65-70 today on my side of town.....


----------



## Dwan

Guy;
You learnd one on that car lot job. next time they call tell them to call back when they are ready so you don't have to charge them for waiting. It makes you sound good for telling them how to save money and also informs them that you will charge for wait time. That is also an example of why I charge by the minute and not the job.


----------



## kl0an

Hey Guy, the seat I'm after is that small seat that folds forward.. It's like a single jump seat.. It's tan so it sounds like you might have the one I need. Any idea on the price??

What do you know about that orange Chevy Mark has. He wants to trade me that for plowing that place he has. It's pretty aerodynamic, meaning lots of rust holes so the air can pass right thru it. It's definitely a project truck. My wife is actually interested.. I'm still shocked at that.. It's a 72 Chevy Stepside from what he told me.. Guess I'll be givin you a lot of business if I decide to take it off his hands.. Still scratchin my head on that one..

Hmm, parking lot with 30 spaces in it?? If it was an empty lot, I could see an easy $100-125. But, moving around cars takes a LOT more time.. I agree with Dwan, if you have to wait, it goes up..

Good deal on that 4 plex. I'm plowing one over by Strawberry where I'm charging the guy $50 per push. Front and back.. Front is basically a small horseshoe drive with 5 spaces.. Back is pretty square.. It's a low price but, I work with the guy.. 

Sounds like we both need to quit plowing for people we know.. haha.. 

More white stuff on the way according to the weather guessers.. w00h00!!

Paul


----------



## Guy

Yep, about 1.5" on this side....
I went out and looked at that seat, the way we sell it is $295 for both pieces.
The smaller one folds up and apparently jumps forward. Might be able to do a little better on price.
Dude paid me $60 for that lot, and I pretty much filled up the only corner he had available to keep snow, so I don't think I'll be going back. 

As far as the truck, I guess it runs really well, and he has it posted for $500
http://www.denalifcu.org/trader_more.php?id=15699


----------



## kl0an

Hey Guy, there's plenty of contractors that will come and haul that snow for you. Just pass the estimate on to him and go about plowing away. I worked for one last year and we'd plow one day and haul the next. A lot of these "site condos" are that way.. Drive thru one and see if you can find a place to pile snow.. haha.. 

So is there any way you'll sell just the smaller seat or are they all connected??

My wife was interested in that truck as kind of a project to restore but, I'm just not sure. My plowin partner here used to run a body shop and he said No Way.. haha.. He was thinkin the best thing to do would be to take the body off and put something else on it. 

Gotta run, got 3 to plow on my lunch break..


----------



## Snow-Xpress

*new in Anchorage*

Hello fellow plowers, I'm buying a truck and a plow in the next two weeks and looking for a little sub work. I'll be plowing anything and will also shovel/clean side walks so if any body is interested you can give me a call at 907-360-9476. I have 2 year experience in plowing (although a bit rusty as i haven't done it in a few years) but will be picking it up fast. It is just like riding a bike; you will never forget  If it is to any value I live in South Anchorage just off of Abbott and have a license already.

I've looked thru this thread and somebody asked how much insurance runs; what are you guys paying as I cannot afford having no insurance. (don't have to be exact just give me a number if you like). All information is welcome.

To Duplantisjj:
I recently had lunch at your place; I had a nice lunch, good food! So guys go over there and eat something! I noticed your rig too, not hard to miss .

Well that is it for now, see you guys around.

Snow-Xpress


----------



## Dwan

Dwan said:


> KlOan;
> 
> insurance? You may try Griffin MacLean inc. out of Bellevue, WN. (206) 622-3459. They are brokers for Alaska National Insurance Co. and have been giving me great service for the past 10 years. Realy nice people to deal with and will treat you right.
> I can't quote you for your application but I am sure they would be glad to.
> 
> Dwan


I placed this earler try this number for your insurance. I have been using them for about 10 years.


----------



## kl0an

Welcome avoard Snow-Express, I'm on the South Side too. Don't plow much down at this end but, I wouldn't mind some more.. Gotta go to Bethel for the week next week but, my backup will be covering the few clients that I have.. When he goes out of town, I hit all his.. 

Good to see another plower here..

Paul


----------



## Snow-Xpress

> Originally Posted by Dwan
> KlOan;
> 
> insurance? You may try Griffin MacLean inc. out of Bellevue, WN. (206) 622-3459. They are brokers for Alaska National Insurance Co. and have been giving me great service for the past 10 years. Realy nice people to deal with and will treat you right.
> I can't quote you for your application but I am sure they would be glad to.
> 
> Dwan


Thx Dwan I'll try that.

What does any / every one charge here for a flag down? 
I heard subbing is around $45, is that with own insurance or carried by contractor?
Walk way shoveling is what i heard around $35 / hr ? is that correct?
Sorry about all the questions i just don't wanna spoil the market if you know what i mean; had that happen in my other endeavors where other same trades were just diving and even sub diving under everybody else's prices....Hate it when that happens, but i guess that are not smart business people. If everybody tries to stay at the same prices then there is enough for everybody. Anyway just my 2 cents 

Getting closer on the purchase of that rig; probably by the end of the week if not next week.... 

Have a safe trip Kl0an

Snow-Xpress!

BTW everybody a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## kl0an

I usualy charge flagdowns the same as I would anyone else.. I've got one 3 car drive that I have to push to the side in a small ditch and I charge $35 for that.. I charge my boss $25 for his duplex, and another co-worker $50 for his 4-plex. It all depends on what you can get I guess. My blade doesn't drop for less than $20 and that better be a quickie.. 

Last year I saw the sub rates at $45-55 per hour, that's with YOU providing insurance, a license, AND wings on your plow.. So while you're makin $45 an hour, they're sittin back makin the same doin nothin but paperwork.. Gotta love it.. 

Most plow drivers DO NOT shovel.. That's a whole different ball of wax. I have a 4wd ATV with a blade and 4 different sized snow blowers and I don't mind hittin a few walks but, it'd prolly be cheaper to get the kid with the shovel down the street.. 

That's how I see it anywho..


----------



## Dwan

J figure it take me and my plow to get to the site, also if I am shoveling then my plow is sitting and not making any money. So if they want me to shovel the rate is the same as plowing. if I have to sit in the truck and wait for them to move cars the rate is the same. My Minimum is higher then most @ $50, I have never had a flag down in 25 years. call outs for a one time plowing is $150 per hour starting from my shop or the last job I was on till I am back. I figure if they had to call me there is a reason and I am not looking for aditional work, but will help out if needed. I pay my subs from $60 to $75 depending on experance and they are to provide me with a cert. of insurance. 
Don't wory about undercuting anyone else on your prices if you are making good money. That is if you are making enough to make truck payments, insurance, plow payment, and have enough to cover all your overhead plus put 20% away for future new truck and still have at least 30% profit. 
i have heard a few years back that anchorage plowers were getting $25/hr.Last year around $45.hr. Now that is on the low side and not worth been in the business for. Look for at least $100 hr. average and see if that works out. 
Still no snow in Juneau. ( I may have to raise my price just to brake even)


----------



## Duplantisjj

Snow-Xpress said:


> To Duplantisjj:
> I recently had lunch at your place; I had a nice lunch, good food! So guys go over there and eat something! I noticed your rig too, not hard to miss .
> 
> Snow-Xpress


Hey Snow-Xpress...Welcome.. :waving:

Thanks for the compliment on my restaurant. Yeah, I tend to park my rig where everyone can see the BOSS. 

What's up with our weather??? :realmad:


----------



## Guy

Yeah, this might have been a good year for a sander.
Maybe I should take the blade off, then it'll snow, LOL


----------



## Duplantisjj

Well....One good thing I bought this year was this Fertilizer Spreader at Lowes....Man that thing kicks butt on spreading Salt on my lot...best $20 I ever spent :redbounce 

Yeah, my plow has been off for nearly two weeks now.. :angry:


----------



## Snow-Xpress

*Winter of 2000/2001*

Sure hope this is not going to be a winter like 2000/2001; hardly any snow and freezing your butt off.......... :realmad:

I'm seriously thinking about *NOT* to buy the plow this year, the truck is coming that is for sure but i think the plow has to wait till spring when everything goes on sale  Just can't afford to have a 6-7,000 $$ piece of equipment sitting in a corner.

Oh that brings me to another question; I'm familiar with Western and Boss but what about Fisher, anybody any experience with them?

Anywho hope it'll start snowing sooner rather sooner then later!

Snow-Xpress!


----------



## kl0an

You guys are KILLIN me with this blasphemy, all this Nay saying!! SHAME!!

My plow is STILL on.. I'll take it off Sunday night because I'm headin for Bethel for the week.. Momma might need to drive it for some reason.. haha.. That's funny when I think of her drivin my truck.. She REALLY hates it.. hahah..

Snow-Express, Fishers are fine, I cut my teeth on a Fisher V with a fishstick.. We were also running Daniels back blades.. Man they sure did a sweet job.. I went to a straight Fisher after a few weeks and like it a lot better than the V.. Too many controls and angles and more stuff to go wrong with a V.. Not worth it for the "scoop" function in my books.. My straight blade has wings welded on and they scoop fine..

The guy I drove for last year has all Fisher plows.. and Daniels back plows..


----------



## Duplantisjj

kl0an said:


> You guys are KILLIN me with this blasphemy, all this Nay saying!! SHAME!!
> 
> My plow is STILL on.. I'll take it off Sunday night because I'm headin for Bethel for the week.. Momma might need to drive it for some reason.. haha.. That's funny when I think of her drivin my truck.. She REALLY hates it.. hahah..


Yeah I know, I hate seeing all this asphalt everywhere....but I'd still take my plow off and on when I did or didn't need it... ....Can't park in my garage with the plow on....and sometimes it's nice to not got outside to start my rig....

Boy....I hear you Kl0an....my wife has never driven my truck and would only ride in it when she has to...she hates it...
 Must be a age thing with women or something...cause all the young 20 somethings and teenie boppers that work for me seem to love trucks.....  go figure...


----------



## kl0an

haha.. With an expression like teenieboppers, you're REALLY showin your age there.. 

I was out in Bethel all last week.. Not much snow out there either.. Came back Friday night and my backup was nice enough to leave me two smaller accounts. 

Have any of you guys been picking up any flag downs?? I haven't seen any yet.. I've even cruised neighborhoods and still none.. Sure would be nice to pay for some gas every now and then.. 

Looks like this forum got MAD busy in the last week.. I guess they finally got the white stuff down south..


----------



## Guy

'Nother bad story here.... Saturday, a guy knocked on my door 'cuz he saw my plow, asked if I'd plow his church. I just woke up so I told him I'd be over in about an hour.
Needless to say, when I got there 45min later, somebody was already doing it.


----------



## Dwan

Guy, around here it is proper to send him a bill for showing up. Your minimum anyway. They may just pay it or may not but at least it shows you are a professional plower


----------



## kl0an

Too bad you couldn't have charged him for driving out there or your time or something.. Maybe go to a church service there sometime and put a note in the offering plate sayin "I was going to leave you a $50 tithe but, I gave it to another church instead."


----------



## Guy

LOL, Thanks for the advice guys.... it was only about 10 blocks away, but I do feel like I'm getting a history of abuse here, LOL


----------



## Duplantisjj

*Need someone to watch my Back....*

Actually, need someone to keep an eye on my lot. I'm taking a vacation to Florida (DisneyWorld) from March 1 - 8. Looking for someone with a plow to keep an eye on things in case the white stuff flies while I'm away. I know, the way this winter has been, it'll likely not happen but who knows??? Of course I'd pay a fair price for any work done..... 

Any takers?

Thanks,
Johnny


----------



## Guy

Well, I know kl0an does my buds house at dowling, but if He can't, I'd trade for some Gumbo :redbounce


----------



## Duplantisjj

Be more than happy to trade with Gift Certificates...can even do cash and trade....either way works for me...  

Finally getting some white stuff today....About frickin time...

Thanks,
Johnny


----------



## Guy

Leaving Tuesday eh? Sure doesn't feel like snow...


----------



## Guy

Hey, Duplantisjj..... I see the Press did a review of your restaurant.... Must have been while you were out of town,,.


----------



## Dwan

Duplantisjj;

Do you have anyont who sweeps your parking lot?
I have heard that they were in need of someone to sweep parking lots in your area and was just woundering if it was true.

Dwan


----------



## murphyslaw

hey guys im in anchorage, mid town. have one truck available for sub\emergency use. 85 3\4 ton dodge powerwaggon with an 8.4 meyer. and in mid-late feb will have another rig ready(coming from the states) 78 3\4 chevy 7.5 meyer.


----------



## murphyslaw

so, any of you guys still around.


----------



## Dwan

never left.


----------



## Guy

Still off Boniface.......... selling used parts


----------



## murphyslaw

well so far two plowable events, it was late but seems its trying to make up for it.


----------



## 91AK250

i just joined..hillside here sure wish it would snow!


----------



## greythorn3

Duplantisjj;154051 said:


> I'm here....I own Little New Orleans restaurant in Anchorage....putting a Boss Poly 7'6" on my truck next Wednesday to plow my lot and maybe pick up a few things on the side.
> 
> Johnny
> www.littleneworleans.com


i am glad that place went out of buisness, that building hasent had anything good in it since godfathers pizza, and ive been here since 1974, hate most new buisness's

ray


----------



## royallawn

chillkoot charlies still there? that was my hangout in the 80's. there was also a mexican place across the street, can't remember the name though. i lived at spenard and benson. had a great time there.


----------



## greythorn3

yep its still there.. across the street i dont think its mexican anymore.. i think its rays chinese or somthing! maybe not though cant remember now... 

Ray


----------



## greythorn3

anyone in anchorage got a plow pump they wanna sell? western?


----------



## Garcia SnowPlow

*Anchorage*

Hi
I'am from Anchorage...Up is up?


----------



## greythorn3

in alaska valley / anchorage looking for a mount for a 85 f250 western cheap. thanks


----------



## Willybak

Hello... my name is Willy... Another Anchorage resident.

I am new to the plow business. I have a day job that keeps me pretty busy, but not so busy that I cannot put in some time making extra $$ to pay for my rig and hopefully extra for the savings sock 

TrailerCraft is installing a Western Wide-Out with the Ultramount on my truck (2012 F250 Super Duty). 
I pick it up tomorrow. It takes right at 7 hours for them to install that model.

I live on the East Side of town off of Patterson & Tudor in the Scenic Park subdivision.
Like it here, nice quiet area. Just got our road paved.. literally... a couple of days ago. 

I have not done much in the area of advertising other than hang a small sign in my yard to attract locals. Probably will get a magnetic sign for the truck. Hope to meet some of you who are in the business and get picked up to do some sub work. I have another driver, who has plowing experience and will be working with me.

I plan to get insurance, but am just now getting around to that part. I saw a few phone numbers posted here for insurance, which I will check out. But... I would like to deal with a local agent if possible.

Trying to learn as much as I can about what I will need to get as far as accessories are concerned.
I picked up a Federal Highlighter LED a couple of days ago for a very reasonable price. I've been looking at solutions for back up lighting. 
I am leaning toward the LED bulbs that replace existing backup lights of vehicle and also for the Cargo light. 

I asked the TrailerCraft rep, Ryan, if I may need dual battery. He said that I may need to move up from the Motorcraft 650 cca to an 850 cca (suggested another brand), but my truck would not need dual batteries.

Appreciate any feedback or leads... for when we get snow. Hopefully it will be as much as last year.. 8 + feet !!!!

Regards,

Willy


----------

